# coconut oil as a supplement for kids?



## ccasanova (Dec 18, 2003)

Is there an recommended amount for using coconut oil as a supplement in children? My ds (6 y.o.) is getting some really dry skin and I think that he might not be getting enough fat in his diet. I have been letting off the c.l.o. (forgetful) and were just getting started taking it anyway so I can't really say that his skin was fine before then and the c.l.o. is the answer. I don't restrict his fat intake so to speak but I do tend to not prepare really fatty foods. he does however drink full fat milk, butter on toast and that sort of thing. Is there a recommended amount of coconut oil I should try? thanks mamas!


----------



## TopazBlueMama (Nov 23, 2002)

I don't know about an amount, but I do use the CO as a moisturizer for our skin!


----------



## Mamaperk (May 15, 2005)

I use about a tablespoon ... divided up as a spread on sprouted toast, sometimes cooking eggs in it, etc ... but 'about' a half to full tablespoon for my 7 and 9 yo girls.


----------



## Ayala Eilon (Apr 8, 2006)

As much as you want. It is all good. But, dry skin may be a symptom worth checking. Make sure your child gets enough water and no sugar and too much condiments. Sometimes it is a sign of organ problem so just oiling his skin is not enough.


----------



## ccasanova (Dec 18, 2003)

right now his skin is only dry on his face. the rest of his body seems to be ok, as far as skin goes, but he does have those little pimple like things on his arms and his legs too. The thighs and calves. What kind of organ problem? Can I find info on it somewhere? I WISH I could take all my children to holistic ped. but my hubby will never agree. If only they took insurance


----------



## melissa17s (Aug 3, 2004)

I was thinking that in a different forum it was mentioned that coconut oil used externally can have a drying effect. Olive oil was supposed to be a good moisturizer. I like cocoa butter or shea butter externally because they are not greasy. I love to eat foods with coconut milk in them, though.

I would also make sure he is getting enough water. This is the hardest thing for me to get into my ds. If properly hydrated, the skin is less prone to dryness and sunburns.


----------



## Panserbjorne (Sep 17, 2003)

The bumps can be one of three things: fungal, lack of vitamin A or a food allergy. The liver is usually the organ you look to for skin issues (or issues that show up on the skin) though others can be involved.
Coconut oil is only "drying" if you use it to wash your face (was it the OCM thread you're remembering?) It makes a great moisturizer.

We use a ton every day as it is a very healthy fat. We cook with it, put it in smoothies, use it as a spread, amke treats with it etc.

I defintely second the water recommendation too!


----------



## ccasanova (Dec 18, 2003)

thanks! I am looking into ways to keep using the coconut oil so we can get more healthy fats into our diets. Can someone tell me of a source for really good deals on coconut oil? I barely bought my first jar (16 oz.) at Whole Foods and it was $13. That will get pricey quick if we use it alot. Especially since I'm trying to do organic everything as possible and supplements and organic meats when we can afford them. Any suggestions for online stores or actual stores are fine. Has anyone tried the Fresh Shores on Mercola.com? I know for sure I want it to be cold pressed from fresh coconuts and not refined. thanks mamas!


----------



## MyLittleWonders (Feb 16, 2004)

I like Nutiva CO (my HFS in L.B. carries it which is convenient), and also Tropical Traditions (which I order on-line). Does he like smoothies? You can always add a couple tablespoons to a smoothie and get it in him easily that way (well, easily if he likes smoothies). It's good mixed with a banana and organic peanut butter for a pick-me-up in the afternoon (we like them at that time as it ties everyone over until dinner). I've also heard flax seed oil is good for dry skin, and that can be added to smoothies too (without any taste altering). Water is definintely good, but I know for me, I drink tons of water each day (it's all I drink other than my smoothie), and yet I have very dry skin, which is only starting to get better because of my intake of CO, CLO, and flax seed oil.


----------



## Panama Mama (May 21, 2015)

*Coconut Oil tips & info....*

I know what you mean about wanting a strictly holistic ped... at least you're online digging for info & resources of your own 

I've opted to buy 1000mg coconut oil capsules on Amazon, and I am super pleased with it. This is an easy way for all members of my family to take a consistent amount each day. Since it's difficult for kids to swallow these capsules, they can easily be pierced and emptied into a spoon or onto your children's food.

In regards to your son's skin condition, it sounds like it may be Keratosis pilaris. A quick google search will show you more info & images so you can confirm.

Hope this helps you mamas out there!

Oh and FYI the brand of coconut oil I use & trust is Eukonic.... they run specials on Amazon where if you buy 2 you get a certain % off. Oh and it's organic & cold pressed! Great stuff!



ccasanova said:


> right now his skin is only dry on his face. the rest of his body seems to be ok, as far as skin goes, but he does have those little pimple like things on his arms and his legs too. The thighs and calves. What kind of organ problem? Can I find info on it somewhere? I WISH I could take all my children to holistic ped. but my hubby will never agree. If only they took insurance


----------



## ramizzie1337 (Oct 12, 2015)

I have my kids take coconut oil regularly. It helps with many things, from skin to internal health & digestion.

Personally, I think black seed oil benefits more bodily functions than coconut oil, but it's a lot less known especially in the west.

Definitely worth checking out though.


----------



## HOMER (Sep 19, 2015)

Coconut oil is the perfect carrier oil to remove baby’s stubborn cradle cap.
It also help to Rub the oil on your baby’s diaper rash–it’s especially good for a yeast infection rash. it also improve the baby digestion .it helps improve metabolism, reduce body fat, and promote weight loss.it has a protective role against certain cancers, including breast cancer and colon cancer.


----------



## ms_ilona (Jul 29, 2015)

Of course it's better to use natural 100% coconut oil then creams with parabens and toxic chemicals, especially for children. It's the best way to protect them in future and show our love. I orded from Amazon Cocozia and make of use coconut oil for my skin and hair.


----------



## ccasanova (Dec 18, 2003)

I was surprised this post was still able to be found after so many years.  Happily, I've learned with time that the easiest thing was to just use coconut oil in our diet as much as possible. So much easier than remembering to take a supp. with a meal etc. Everything from in our eggs, in our smoothies through the cream in the coco milk, baking etc. and topically as a moisturizer. During these colder months, it's solid so its less messy to get out of the jar as a moisturizer, than in the summer when its liquid and can easily spill.


----------



## AnastasiaP (Mar 3, 2016)

That's a good choice indeed. Coconut oil is great for all of us, no matter the age.
Also, simply explained, it acts as a fuel for the brain, which is pretty useful for kids I believe


----------



## topicmap (Jul 10, 2017)

Coconut oil has tons of amazing benefits. Read more on my page topicmap.org


----------

